# Smax Ejuice



## CMMACKEM (24/12/17)

Hi All

I was told by a mate to bring in this line as it was one of the best ejuices that he has ever had(Especially Ponies On Acid).

I have seen mixes reviews on YouTube regarding this juice but it does hold an average score of around 4 on juicedb.com.

Apparently Vape King used to stock Smax years ago. *Has anyone tried it? Is the flavor really that amazing and complex ? *

Thanks in advance.

Let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/17)

Hi @CMMACKEM 

I did try the Mafia Princess back in the day
And got a bottle of it in 12mg - see pic below which i will upload in a sec

From what i remember it was a nice juice. Quite mildly flavoured. It was a nice tiramisu flavour with a bit of coffee. But if i remember correctly it wasnt a bold juice - it was quite mild and mellow

Here is a link to when i referred to it back then
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-cloud-flavour-anml-smax-launch-party.t8891/page-2#post-187605

I vaped it on one of Paulies high powered rigs at the time. 

It was nice but i didnt buy more or continue vaping it much, so it wasnt really for me

The bottle was quite unusual - a push top dispenser vibe. Lol but you cant see the amount of juice left in the container

Got my old bottle out for you and took a pic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/17)

@CMMACKEM
Am dripping it now for you in my RM2 - not the right kind of gear for it - it does need a "bigger rig"

And its old juice, over 2 years

Its so mild
Getting a slight coffeeish vibe, but its too feint
Maybe its just too old

Not something that would make me jump to get it, but thats just me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (24/12/17)

Silver said:


> @CMMACKEM
> Am dripping it now for you in my RM2 - not the right kind of gear for it - it does need a "bigger rig"
> 
> And its old juice, over 2 years
> ...



@Silver Thank you so much!

Interesting that you say that the flavor is faint. That is what vapingfagan said about the two flavors he tried too. Ambitionz Vapor said completely the opposite FML.

They have changed the 60ml bottle design delivery method to a normal unicorn bottle. 

Thanks for that feedback will probably half my order.

I bought an offshoot of Smax, called Blax earlier this year. It was too sweet but full flavor. It was subsequently discontinued.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/12/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> @Silver Thank you so much!
> 
> Interesting that you say that the flavor is faint. That is what vapingfagan said about the two flavors he tried too. Ambitionz Vapor said completely the opposite FML.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, the Blax was the 70VG/30PG range.

Mafia Princess is sweet but not overly sweet and yes it is a light tiramisu flavor. Pony on acid is their most popular along with she's a dime and I think Sammy Puffs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Attie (26/12/17)

IMO Smax is really good. I enjoyed all of the flavours. 

If I am not mistaken they are max VG 90/10. 
They don't really shine in tanks or at low wattage, but with a nice set of Aliens @ 90-100W they are awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (26/12/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was told by a mate to bring in this line as it was one of the best ejuices that he has ever had(Especially Ponies On Acid).
> 
> ...


Here is the recipe:


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/1/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Here is the recipe:
> View attachment 117367



Thanks but not into DIY.

A question though, would this recipe identically replicate the flavor? I ask this as I have been told premium ejuice manufacturers do not use straight flavoring. I heard that that refine the flavoring over a lot of time in order to perfect the ejuice's flavor and make it hard to clone. Is this true?


----------



## CMMACKEM (20/1/18)

My order will be arriving Monday, along with a lot of other shtuff.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (20/1/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> Thanks but not into DIY.
> 
> A question though, would this recipe identically replicate the flavor? I ask this as I have been told premium ejuice manufacturers do not use straight flavoring. I heard that that refine the flavoring over a lot of time in order to perfect the ejuice's flavor and make it hard to clone. Is this true?


Not straight flavoring? Meaning? 
They will tell u anything to keep u from cloning. Most commercial juice sucks. And cloning really isn't hard. I have cloned 3 recipes spot on in less than 3 versions. Commercial just means 3% sweetner.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strontium (20/1/18)

And 50% hype

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (21/1/18)

Strontium said:


> And 50% hype



I am not sure about Smax but definitely BLVK and Ruthless Juice. Brands such as ANML and Lane Cove have not only lived up to the hype but have far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

Looking forward to hearing what you think about the coffee one @CMMACKEM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (21/1/18)

Silver said:


> Looking forward to hearing what you think about the coffee one @CMMACKEM



Hopefully tomorrow if it clears customs today...or at all. Apparently the juice is more suited to RDAs and/or high wattage builds.

I am also getting Cloud Alchemist 30ml bottle sample pack on full range and a 120ml bottle of Estival, Bacchus and Festival. Heard big things about this brand and flavors average around 4/5 on juicedb.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/18)

CMMACKEM said:


> Hopefully tomorrow if it clears customs today...or at all. Apparently the juice is more suited to RDAs and/or high wattage builds.
> 
> I am also getting Cloud Alchemist 30ml bottle sample pack on full range and a 120ml bottle of Estival, Bacchus and Festival. Heard big things about this brand and flavors average around 4/5 on juicedb.com



Ooh, yes that sounds great @CMMACKEM
We lucky to have someone like you trying out some of these juices and hearing whats the feedback.

As for the Smax Mafia Princess, you are right, i think it likes a high power high air device

I vaped it the first time years ago at a Vape King launch party on @Paulie 's monstrous setup - well it was monstrous for me at the time. I think it was a rda with very thick wire, huge airflow and at about 120W. I recall at the time bracing myself for a monstrous vape and was surprised at how smooth it was. I was like, where is the throat hit??? I think it was 3mg.

Anyhow, since i dont really vape like that i think thats why it wasnt for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

